# Sed - Ersetzen unbekannter Parameter



## ByeBye 230746 (24. September 2008)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

ich habe ein Problem mit SED. 

1. Bin ich anfänger
2. Bin ich Perl-Geschädigt und versuche die ganze Zeit mit Perl RegEx zu arbeiten.

Die Sache ist folgende:

Ich möchte aus einer Textdatei mittels Sed einen bestimmten Teilstring ersetzen. Ich kenne allerdings nur einen Parameter der in diesem String vorkommt.

Text text SFTP_CP_NU Ersetze1 ersetze2 ersetze2 Pfad Pfad Dateiname

Ich kenne jetzt den Parameter SFTP_CP_NU aber ersetzen möchte ich ersetze 1-3 habe aber keine Ahnung wie diese heißen. D.h. orientieren kann ich mich lediglich an den Blanks zwischen ersetze1 2 und 3.

Das Script soll später eine Textdatei durchlaufen und die drei Parameter hinter SFTP_CP_NU durch irgendeinen String ersetzen. Die Platzhalter ersetze1-3 sind in wirklichkeit ein Servername, Passwort und User ID.

Wie kann ich das realisieren? ist das mit SED überhaupt möglich?

Vielen Dank,

Asmo


----------



## joschi70 (25. September 2008)

Hi,

ich versuch mich mal daran, nachdem Du bisher noch keine Antwort bekommen hast.
Hab das schon ewig nicht mehr gemacht, deshalb ist die Lösung vermutlich nicht so toll 


```
sed -e 's/\(SFTP_CP_NU\s\)[^ ]*\s[^ ]*\s[^ ]*/\1Server Password UID/g' input.txt
```

Gruß
joschi


----------

